# Oil Change Destroys Engine !!! 1996 Nissan Altima



## andym (May 24, 2004)

Or so it may seem.

A few days ago, a clicking noise developed under the hood, at the time I was uncertain where it was coming from. Yesterday I changed my oil and filter, and upon starting the car again, the clicking noise sounded more like a rattling noise, the engine was idling very rough and any acceleration made it hesitate. In removing the oil fill cap, not only was the rattling heard better but one could feel "wind" blowing out of the oil fill hole (the engine idled even rougher when the oil fill cap was off). I installed new spark plugs but the problem wasn't reduced. This morning, the car idled even rougher, finally just breaking down. The engine could be started but then it stalls within 5 seconds.

I really don't think that the oil change had anything to do with this breakdown. It was probably just a coincidence, as there was some noise heard before the oil change indicating that something was wrong.

I read elsewhere that it could be the timing chain tensioner side guide. A Nissan Technical Service Bulletin (NTB 98055) on Nov 1988 on "Engine - Timing Chain Noise" for the 96's shows the abstract below. I read elsewhere the guides tend to break and ride around on the chain.

It is an Altima GXE with 131,000 miles. The amber "Check Engine" light was on for a few months, but a code analysis indicated that it was only a knock sensor and O2 sensor malfunction. I don't think that temporarily ignoring these sensor malfunctions for a few months contributed to the problem, but I could be wrong. The red "Check Oil" light never came on, which I assume means that the oil level wasn't low and there wasn't an oil pressure problem. I believe I have the DOHC KA24DE engine as opposed to the SOHC KA24E as shown with good photos here = http://jadcock.oldsgmail.com/nissan/valvetrain.html

Is the timing off here? Are things majorly messed up, like bent valves or something else? Again, the car starts but then stalls. Is this what the "blow by" coming out of the oil fill hole indicates, gasses blowing from the cylinders past damaged valves? If I just installed a tensioner side guide, could this solve the problem? What more might be necessary? Where does one get this tensioner side guide from? A general parts store, dealer, or other? I was wondering if it was worth trying to fix, if not much damage was done. Is it normal for air/gasses to blow-by through the oil fill hole?


from Nissan tech bulletin https://www.nissan-techinfo.com/nissan/TSB/Nissan_new/14431.asp
If a 1993-98 Altima exhibits excessive timing chain noise, the cause may be a broken tension-side timing chain guide on the lower timing chain. A new, metal-backed tension-side timing chain guide is available to resolve this incident. For any reason whenver this guide is replaced, use the new C/M parts listed on page 3. The new guide along with the two bolts that secure it must be installed as a set.


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

andym said:


> Is this what the "blow by" coming out of the oil fill hole indicates, gasses blowing from the cylinders past damaged valves?


It usually depends on what exactly is coming out of the oil fill hole: air or exhaust gasses. If it's the former, it's just PCV (positive crankcase ventilation); if it's the latter, then it's likely blow-by from damaged piston rings and/or valves...

In any case, good luck on getting it resolved...


----------



## w1thstyle (May 27, 2002)

*same problem*

i have the same problem right now. someone told me to change to MAF senor, and i did but still not runing...


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

Sounds like u broke a rod or something.... when u have knocking coming from ur head, your pretty much done, rebuild or restart...


----------



## austrx (Feb 6, 2005)

In regards to the timing chain. This is a big job and should not be attempted by the home mechanic. Do you have an oil pressure gauge and if you do did you notice major fluctuations in pressure?


----------



## SerDaRat93 (Apr 25, 2005)

*2000 altima timing chain noise*

okay so my best friends dad.... cheap at home mechanic sticks a straw by my ear and tells me that ticking noise is my timing chain and that it's going to go.... might i have that same problem with a side guide thing? if so how do i find out?


----------



## andym (May 24, 2004)

Sorry I didn't post sooner. It ended up being that broken timing chain tensioner guide. Just opened the valve cover and removed it. A new one isn't needed. Also at the time I changed the oil, I also changed the air filter. There was a hose that was detached between the computer sensor and air intake, causing the computer to think there was no air coming in. I suppose the computer caused the fuel/air ratio to run leaner and leaner to make up for this perceived lack of air, causing the engine to stall. I feel a bit stupid since it was my own doing that caused this.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

andym said:


> Sorry I didn't post sooner. It ended up being that broken timing chain tensioner guide. Just opened the valve cover and removed it. A new one isn't needed. Also at the time I changed the oil, I also changed the air filter. There was a hose that was detached between the computer sensor and air intake, causing the computer to think there was no air coming in. I suppose the computer caused the fuel/air ratio to run leaner and leaner to make up for this perceived lack of air, causing the engine to stall. I feel a bit stupid since it was my own doing that caused this.


This must be a common problem with DOHC KA's


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

andym said:


> Sorry I didn't post sooner. It ended up being that broken timing chain tensioner guide. Just opened the valve cover and removed it. A new one isn't needed. Also at the time I changed the oil, I also changed the air filter. There was a hose that was detached between the computer sensor and air intake, causing the computer to think there was no air coming in. I suppose the computer caused the fuel/air ratio to run leaner and leaner to make up for this perceived lack of air, causing the engine to stall. I feel a bit stupid since it was my own doing that caused this.



what hose??? cuz im haveing a problem with my car dying when it is idling and it started this when i put an intake on it. the only time it will idle is when i unplug my MAF.


----------



## andym (May 24, 2004)

It's a hose that became undone while wriggling with the air cleaner. If you look around the air cleaner and see a hose or other attachment that is supposed to be attached to it but isn't, then that's the one.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

andym said:


> It's a hose that became undone while wriggling with the air cleaner. If you look around the air cleaner and see a hose or other attachment that is supposed to be attached to it but isn't, then that's the one.


dont get confused with the vent hose from the tranny though. its not to be hooked up to anything.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

could you specify which hose because i looked it didnt look like any was dis. was it larger or smaller???? where it went to....


----------



## andym (May 24, 2004)

It was a year ago. Can't remember. It however was totally clear. If it's not clear to you, then this probably isn't the problem.


----------

